# Little Girl With One Eye Needs a Home



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

She is about 6 weeks old (approx.)
And is still with her mother and sisters.
They belong to the local pet store and were the result of an accidental pregnancy.
I'm trying to find a home for this girl because there is a good chance she will end up as snake food :'(
I would keep her myself but I have all boys.
She is very sweet and friendly.

I'm located in Lindsay, Ontario


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If there's any way of getting her to Toronto, I would take her in. But I imagine that's too far


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emailing a friend in Peterborough now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good news...

The little one-eyed lass and a sister are coming to me, and the mom and her other 6 girls have been saved as well


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad you're taking her and her sister in, lilspaz. She's definitely going to a good home. 
I would have loved to take her in but I've got four boys here, all not neutered.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My 2 are home and are posted in Meet My Rat ;D


----------

